# AEP Ponds



## Catstalker1956 (Feb 25, 2013)

Anyone catching fish there yet? I've hunted there most of my life and plan on fishing there this year. I'm guessing there are bass and pan fish. Anyone catch something besides bass & pan fish?

Thanks


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Haven't had the chance to fish down there yet, but I would think the bass are getting ready to take off! I have heard guys talk about catfish out of some of the ponds. I am sure there is other species in some of the ponds, just doesn't get talked about like the bass.


----------



## YakinMike (Jan 2, 2018)

A buddy and I fished it two weeks ago via kayak, and didn't catch a fish. We fished both ponds by campground K. We threw everything and not a bite, I only saw two bluegill and a couple turtles all day. Water temp was still sub-50... but I thought something would bite. Last year I fished the same ponds in April and did pretty well on bass using senkos. There were quite a few bluegill last year, not sure about other species?


----------



## Catstalker1956 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for the information; a guy I work with said he has caught pike a few years ago. Some guys at work also go early every year and bass fish. I will also be fishing out of a kayak.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

I have caught Bass, Bluegill, Crappie, and Catfish. Hoping they start to wake up out there. I have been itching to get out on the Kayak. The rain over the next couple of days should warm up the ponds. This time of year, I would try to find some ponds that have dark bottoms and get a lot of sun. They will be warmer and may be a week or so ahead of the others.


----------



## YakinMike (Jan 2, 2018)

I need to go out there and explore some...I only know where a couple ponds are located. I might camp out there this year and spend the weekend driving around pond hopping.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

There are so many good ponds to fish there, just have to get out and find them. The best ones are the ones that take some work to get to, but usually worth the exercise!


----------



## Catstalker1956 (Feb 25, 2013)

Correct, most of the ponds I fish will take some effort. From hunting all these years I know a lot of ponds off the beaten path. Of course I'm sure others do too. This will be my first year in a Kayak. I did buy the wheels for the back of the yak, hoping this makes travel to the ponds less stressful. I know from experience some of the land is rough so we will see.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I enjoy fishing there, but beware of ticks! They are horrible there every year, even in the campgrounds where they mow regularly....with this mild winter, I can only imagine how bad they will be....

Mike


----------



## Jakethefisherman (Aug 2, 2014)

Does anyone know if you’re able to camp down there right now? I know the state park campgrounds are closed, but I was wondering if the AEP ones are as well? I’m itching to get away and do a bass/crappie weekend camp. 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

I haven't heard they closed anything as for as the new Jesse Owens state park I would say it's closed because they closed all camping in state parks


----------



## Jakethefisherman (Aug 2, 2014)

Just saw a post that says all of the Ohio state and AEP campgrounds are closed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

The campgrounds are be closed, but check on whether the rest of the park is. I was out there this weekend and was able to get out on the water. Fishing was good, caught 14 bass, biggest was just under 6lbs.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

homepiece said:


> The campgrounds are be closed, but check on whether the rest of the park is. I was out there this weekend and was able to get out on the water. Fishing was good, caught 14 bass, biggest was just under 6lbs.


Why ya gotta tease me like that?


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

now that part of it is Jesse Owens State Park. DId they fix all of those side roads in that area?


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

The roads in the area that I was in were in rough shape. But I do not think that area is part of Jesse Owens state park or wildlife area. It is still considered AEP Rec lands. Be aware that there is a lot of construction going on out there. Some access roads that have been open in the past may not be open any more.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

What construction


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

There was a new gate off Rural Dale Road, near where it intersects with 284. Behind it was a pretty good sized wall and a bunch of equipment. No idea what the stuff was being used for.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Probably grating the road would be my guess! It was pretty rough the last time I was down there!


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Fyi talked to locals, the giant wall is so that the noise from drilling a new pad will not travel to and disturb animals at the wilds. Thats what I was told. Some roads i have seen were in rough shape and under a lot of water 2 weekends ago, not for my old rusty clunky chevy.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

I drove around out there yesterday in my car didn't see no Construction. roads was better than normal there was some holes but you could drive around then. I didn't drive over by the Wilds so I don't know about no wall. I've lived around here since 1971 an currently live about a mile AEP ground just sayin lol


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

The gates most of the time are locked this time of year an more than likely will remain locked tell all this is over. But there wasn't no signs saying that you couldn't fish just have to do some walkin


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Steelheader88 said:


> Fyi talked to locals, the giant wall is so that the noise from drilling a new pad will not travel to and disturb animals at the wilds. Thats what I was told. Some roads i have seen were in rough shape and under a lot of water 2 weekends ago, not for my old rusty clunky chevy.


that makes sense. It was pretty close to the wilds.


----------



## smokeeater1a10 (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm fairly new to this area and have heard about this AEP campground and ponds. How is the fishing and camping?


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Camping is free and first come first serve, and the bass fishing can be absolutely awesome, if you are willing to work for it!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Steelheader88 said:


> Fyi talked to locals, the giant wall is so that the noise from drilling a new pad will not travel to and disturb animals at the wilds. Thats what I was told. Some roads i have seen were in rough shape and under a lot of water 2 weekends ago, not for my old rusty clunky chevy.


Wouldn't they have to put a huge wall all along 340?


----------



## Lightning2002 (Apr 19, 2020)

Steelheader88 said:


> Fyi talked to locals, the giant wall is so that the noise from drilling a new pad will not travel to and disturb animals at the wilds. Thats what I was told. Some roads i have seen were in rough shape and under a lot of water 2 weekends ago, not for my old rusty clunky chevy.


I used to work at Central Ohio Coal and got to fish some lakes that weren't open to the public. There are some lakes with some large Channels. One of the lakes that became the Wilds had Northerns stocked in it, they were big many years ago.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Y'all do know the camping is closed right now


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Caught several PB Gills 2 weeks ago. 10.5 inches. They were deep caught 8' under slip bobber with tungsten ice jig tipped with a wax worm. Kept 15 all over 8 inches.


----------

